# Can anyone fix my Arc AA, please?



## Pierce the Night (Mar 12, 2012)

For years it was lost; and now is found: unfortunately, with a battery in it which has leaked. I've removed the dead cell but now with a fresh one in the Arc does light but only dimly. Would a kind modder be prepared to restore it for me, please?

Thank you,

Pierce.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet it's just fine, with dirty contacts. Look at them. Is the metal shiny? Try gently brushing the (+) one with a pencil eraser to clean any residue. Wipe the eraser on paper, then do the same to the (-) spring, and the same treatment to any contact collars (I think the Arc AA screws into the body, contacting on the flat ring). See if it works better now.


----------



## Pierce the Night (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you, A.A.S.,

But I'm not quite with you re 'the (-) spring': as far as I'm able to see there is no spring in the Arc AA. The bottom of the battery-cell touches a raised, circular 'land' of metal at the foot of the case; and the pip atop the cell bears against the underside of the Arc's head when it is screwed-down. Nonetheless, I'll follow your advice about using a pencil-eraser; and I thank you for it. (I'll let you know how it goes.)

Pierce.


----------



## Pierce the Night (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello again, A.A.S.: tried what you said: nil improvement. When I first switch-on the Arc AA by twisting the head down there's an initial flare of light which in a fraction of a second settles-down to a mere glimmer. And no matter how slowly I screw-down the head that momentary lighting-up cannot be maintained.

I think there's something wrong in the head, so to speak. So I ask again: will anyone repair my Arc AA for me, please?


AF.


----------



## redhedkev (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, nobody mods or repairs the Arc AA anymore?

Really? Wow....... that's kinda depressing.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 10, 2014)

I bet if he sent the light back to ARC, they would get it up and running for him. They might charge him little, but it would work. 

arcflashlight.com/index.html


----------



## mikes1 (Aug 10, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> I bet if he sent the light back to ARC, they would get it up and running for him. They might charge him little, but it would work.
> 
> 
> arcflashlight.com/index.html






Not lightly as the web address you mentioned is not the same people who made the Arc AA and I don't believe they have manufactured anything in quite a while


----------



## inetdog (Aug 10, 2014)

Pierce the Night said:


> Hello again, A.A.S.: tried what you said: nil improvement. When I first switch-on the Arc AA by twisting the head down there's an initial flare of light which in a fraction of a second settles-down to a mere glimmer. And no matter how slowly I screw-down the head that momentary lighting-up cannot be maintained.
> 
> I think there's something wrong in the head, so to speak. So I ask again: will anyone repair my Arc AA for me, please?
> 
> ...


If there is thermal protection, the LED may have broken loose from the heat sink. 
Or there may be a failure in the current regulation circuit in the driver (if there is one....)
Either way, I agree that the problem is in the head.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 10, 2014)

mikes1 said:


> Not lightly as the web address you mentioned is not the same people who made the Arc AA and I don't believe they have manufactured anything in quite a while



I realize this sir. But I am sure that they could fix it back to good working condition. Taken from their FAQ section. 

*Service for old company "Arc" Products*

Although Arc Flashlight LLC is out of business, Peter asked CIS to provide support for their old customers as a way to encourage them to patronize the new company. This is done at CIS's expense. Although CIS does not have any of the older products (or parts for them), it will offer a store credit for all the old company's products. This includes the Arc-LS, Arc4, Arc-AA, etc. To find out what this store credit is, please email us. For old Arc-AAA's, since we are making a new version, we can repair/replace the old version. But for all the other flashlight designs, we offer just a store credit. We hope you will give CIS and the new Arc designs from Peter Gransee an opportunity to win your business.


----------



## mikes1 (Aug 11, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> I realize this sir. But I am sure that they could fix it back to good working condition. Taken from their FAQ section.
> 
> *Service for old company "Arc" Products*
> 
> Although Arc Flashlight LLC is out of business, Peter asked CIS to provide support for their old customers as a way to encourage them to patronize the new company. This is done at CIS's expense. Although CIS does not have any of the older products (or parts for them), it will offer a store credit for all the old company's products. This includes the Arc-LS, Arc4, Arc-AA, etc. To find out what this store credit is, please email us. For old Arc-AAA's, since we are making a new version, we can repair/replace the old version. But for all the other flashlight designs, we offer just a store credit. We hope you will give CIS and the new Arc designs from Peter Gransee an opportunity to win your business.



I'm reading this as they will not repair a AA but may be worth a phone call?


----------



## redhedkev (Aug 11, 2014)

That's how I am reading this too. Here, give us your old collectible Arc AA we'll give you.... Something for it. Find something shiny and new that the refund can go towards paying for.

I'd just like to repair modify my Arc AA.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 11, 2014)

I sent a few non-working Arc AAA's back to Arc a year ago and they fixed one of them, replaced the other two with identical models, which was impressive because they were the colored LED models (a UV, orange, and a red). They are very good to work with, surely it would be worth a call. If the problem is from a leaked battery, they might be able to fix it, even without replacement parts.


----------



## redhedkev (Aug 11, 2014)

I did email them via the "Contact Us" on their website before I started posting on here looking for a repair/Mod.

I have not heard from them as of yet. Maybe a phone call is in order.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 11, 2014)

That was my point. Give them a call. I would be willing to bet that they will fix it and get it back to working condition. They may charge you a little, but. It is worth a call.


----------



## redhedkev (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I did give them a call.

They don't repair the Arc AA flashlights.

They don't make the Arc AA flashlights anymore.

She suggested that I send in my Arc AA for " Fair value refund towards the purchase of another flashlight"

Ummmm... define "Fair Value". This is... or was... a collectors item. Now it's crap. Great.

They will email me, as per my request, the details of how this may be done.

I phoned: 602-269-2301 BTW.

So much for the Lifetime *warranty*!


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 15, 2014)

This might help with reducing electrical resistance between the head and body. Take some scouring powder if you do not have any Simichrome and dab some on the external threads unless you would rather put on the female threads and basically lap them in, do this without the battery inside! Clean the compound from the threads and dab a spot of grease on either set of threads. This will not affect the conductivity provided a SMALL dab of grease is /was used.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 15, 2014)

You could probably pick up an Arc AA on cpfm if you posted a WTB over there...they usually don't go for very much...that's why I still have mine...


----------



## redhedkev (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks but I have an Arc AA and don't want to buy another, however cheaply, thanks. 

What kind of grease should be dabbed after the cleaning compound?

FYI everone! I have NOT gotten an Email reply from Arc Flashlight... or whoever it is that answers their phones now-a-days.

The individual (young woman) who answered the phone and told me I could send in the old AA for "fair value" store credit took down my Email info, as per my request, 9 days ago.... not a call or an email.

Guys.... Arc Flashlight is now a Boiler Room Scam Operation. Someone else had stated that they probably have a back room with unsold product that they are shilling through their website.

I believe this. That "Lifetime Gaurantee"..... POOF!


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 20, 2014)

The suggested grease is by Gunk and its called Plumber's silicone grease, the package looks like a white snuff tin that shrank it only contains 0.5 oz. I guess I got lucky and acquired my ARC lights way before this drama got rolling. A possible distributor; Radiator Specialty Co Charlotte, NC 28234


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 20, 2014)

redhedkev said:


> Thanks but I have an Arc AA and don't want to buy another, however cheaply, thanks.



Ok well good luck getting that thing to work like it's supposed to again.

Also, if you can find someone to fix it, it will probably cost as much as just buying another one from cpfm.

I am going to go get mine out of the safe and put it on my keychain when I get home today.


----------

